# HELP!  LR 3.3 Wont start, crashes on start up / is newly installed / os is win7 32b



## danbetech (Dec 10, 2010)

Just purchased LR 3 download. 1st time it started it let me register. Now when I click icon, instantly crashes and a box opens up that sayes it has stopped working.       Any ideas?    Anyone?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, danbetech 

I'm sorry to hear that this is your first experience with LR. Can you give us some more information like error message, entries in the event log for the crash?

Beat


----------



## danbetech (Dec 10, 2010)

*HELP! LR 3.3 Wont start, crashes on start up / is newly installed / os is win7 32b*

Error	12/9/2010 10:01:36 PM	Application Error	1000	(100)

Faulting application name: lightroom.exe, version: 3.3.0.10, time stamp: 0x4ce57fbb
Faulting module name: MSVCR100.dll, version: 10.0.30319.1, time stamp: 0x4ba1dbbe
Exception code: 0x40000015

Is this enough of the event log?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 10, 2010)

danbetech,

I would start with renaming or deleting the LR Preference File. LR will build a new one when started.

On Win7, you should be able to find it in the following location:
C:\Users\[your username]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs

The file might be a hidden file, so you might have to configure your explorer to show hidden files in order to see and rename/delete it.

Beat


----------



## danbetech (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW! That worked , thanks! Now the hard part, figuring out how to use it.   ....Onward.


----------



## davidada (Dec 10, 2010)

b_gossweiler said:


> danbetech,
> 
> I would start with renaming or deleting the LR Preference File. LR will build a new one when started.
> 
> ...



I have the same problem but cannot find the preference files, here is the error log


  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Windows Error Reporting 

  - EventID 1001 

   [ Qualifiers]  0 

   Level 4 

   Task 0 

   Keywords 0x80000000000000 

  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2010-12-10T19:29:59.000000000Z 

   EventRecordID 22043 

   Channel Application 

   Computer davidadamson-PC 

   Security 


- EventData 

   25881273 
   4 
   APPCRASH 
   Not available 
   0 
   lightroom.exe 
   3.3.0.10 
   4ce58483 
   MSVCR100.dll 
   10.0.30319.1 
   4ba220dc 
   40000015 
   00000000000760d9 


   C:\Users\david adamson\AppData\Local\Temp\WER10B7.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml 
   C:\Users\david adamson\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_lightroom.exe_23db9acd9ef171e3c592ab3b68834e34ee4f5ae_19ee1fa5 

   0 
   ddaf4f2d-0493-11e0-b079-002564df2be1 
   0


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi David, welcome to the forum.

When you say you can't find the preferences file, are you able to see the folder c:\users\david adamson\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom? The preferences file is in the sub-folder called Preferences. If not, is it possible that your folders view properties have not been changed from their default to allow you to see hidden files and folders?


To change this, open Explorer and on the menu bar click on Tools, Folder Options, then the View tab, then check "Show hidden files, folders and drives". Then you should be able to get to the Preferences sub-folder, rename the file Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs and then try launching Lightroom again.


----------



## davidada (Dec 10, 2010)

Great it worked!
Newby to windows so this really helped Thx


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 10, 2010)

danbetech said:


> WOW! That worked , thanks!


 
Glad to hear it worked out for you, danbetech 



danbetech said:


> Now the hard part, figuring out how to use it.   ....Onward.



Stick around here and ask if something is unclear, that'll help besides other resources!

Beat


----------



## Rob (Dec 12, 2010)

I have the same problem went on line with Adobe chat. I have a corrupted MSVCR100.dll file. Adobe used Reg clean pro but it didn't solve the problem. I saw where they re Id some files and tried again no luck. Final result they set me up as another user and installed LR3 there. It works now but my other Adobe program wont work. 

Any suggestions.


----------



## Rob (Dec 12, 2010)

LR3 works now in my own Administrator folder. I can't beleive I spent about three hours with Adobe Tech support and I folllowed you advise and deleted preferences. I looked for something similar for PSE but didn see anything similar so off the there forum

Much thanks.


----------



## str8six (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm having same problem (Win 7 64 though).  Lightroom shuts down computer totally.  Either while importing or editing.  I deleted the preferences file as above and made it a bit further through the workflow, managing to import one photo.  Hit the R button to crop and crashes.

Any other ideas?  (i've uninstalled and reinstalled at least a dozen times)

Thanks guys.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, str8six.

What messages do you get? Can you check the event log for an error relating to LR and supply some information from there?

Beat


----------



## str8six (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't get any messages at all.  Computer shuts down and restarts.  Where do I find an event log?

thanks for your reply Beat,


----------



## b_gossweiler (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll leave this for someone with an English Windows to answer, as my Win7 is in German and I wouldn't know the correct terms in English off hand (Jim?).

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Beat! 

The Event Viewer can be loaded by opening the Control Panel from the Start menu, selecting Administrative Tools, and then Event Viewer. Windows 7 has a more expansive Event Viewer than previous operating systems, which makes it a bit more complex to browse through. Basically you should be choosing System from the left-hand column (under Windows Logs), then looking through the actual event log in the middle panel to see what, if any, critical error messages were logged immediately prior to the shutdown. 

See the attached screenshot....




Also, if the system is being shutdown and automatically restarted, the chances are that a 'Blue Screen' error is posted when this happens, but the automatic restart clears the error before it can be recorded. Temporarily it might be a good idea to stop the 'automatic restart' so that the error stays on the screen and you can write down the pertinent details, after which you'll need to manually power off and on the PC to effect the restart. To change this setting, go to Control Panel>System>Advanced System Settings>Advanced Tab>Click on Settings in the bottom "Startup and Recovery" box>then *uncheck "Automatically Restart"* in the System Failure box.

Once you have captured the error message you can restore this setting back to the normal checked state.

Let us know what you find out the next time the PC crashes again. Chances are, however, this is a problem in your Operating System (e.g. a bad driver) and not specifically a Lightroom issue.


----------



## str8six (Mar 1, 2011)

event log shows critical, Kernel-power, 41, (63)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 1, 2011)

If you have a read of this article - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2028504 - I think you'll see that the critical error that you are seeing is merely a response to the fact that the system was shut down unexpectedly, and it doesn't really help in determining what the cause of the problem is. Further down the article the statement is made that "_*This scenario usually indicates a problem with the hardware. Another possibility is that a driver may cause this problem."

*_If you google 'critical kernel-power 41 63' you'll find lots of entries, none with a definitive answer and none specifically identifying Lightroom as being a factor. To be honest, as I said in a previous post, I think your PC is unwell and probably needs some attention from a specialist. I'm not sure that I can help much more, but some of the other system specialists here may have some suggestions.


----------



## str8six (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for your reply and help Jim.
I think I'll try and update the video card drivers again.  That's been a frustrating process as well because somehow Sony has the over a year old drivers 'locked' in this 'all in one' computer.
thanks again
regards,
Len B


----------

